# M. Balfouri Enclosure set-up



## Ramil (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello guys! Its me again! 

I was wondering if you can show me pictures of your enclosures for your M. Balfouri! Im a relatively new keeper and I'd like to see some examples so i can "copy" yours! 

My M.Balfouri is 2.5" Juvy

Also, at this size, When she molts, how many days should I wait before I feed her again?


----------



## Trenor (Jan 6, 2017)

I'll have to post some when I get off work later. All my photos on the bucket are old.

I'd wait a week or so from the molt till I feed it at that size. It's best to make sure the fangs are black before feeding but these are burrowers and webbers so it's hard to see the color of their fangs most of the time. As long as their abdomen is a good size it should be fine waiting a week or two to make sure it's hardened up enough to be ready to eat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 6, 2017)

Lots of sub. Lots of false plans for anchor points and a water dish.  Hey presto


----------



## Ramil (Jan 6, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I'll have to post some when I get off work later. All my photos on the bucket are old.
> 
> I'd wait a week or so from the molt till I feed it at that size. It's best to make sure the fangs are black before feeding but these are burrowers and webbers so it's hard to see the color of their fangs most of the time. As long as their abdomen is a good size it should be fine waiting a week or two to make sure it's hardened up enough to be ready to eat.


Yay! Lemme see, lemme see! Of course later. 

Does 5 days sounds right or should I extend it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ramil (Jan 6, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Lots of sub. Lots of false plans for anchor points and a water dish.  Hey presto


Can i see your enclosure for these babies? I'm really wanting to copy some. Lol


----------



## Trenor (Jan 6, 2017)

Ramil said:


> Does 5 days sounds right or should I extend it?


I'd give it at least a full week at that size but two weeks would not hurt. Make sure it has fresh water incase it need extra after the molt and it should be good.


----------



## Ramil (Jan 6, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I'd give it at least a full week at that size but two weeks would not hurt. Make sure it has fresh water incase it need extra after the molt and it should be good.


Alrighty then. I'll prolly reward him 1 big feeder roach after 2 weeks! Yes I do have water for him in his enclosure.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 6, 2017)

Ramil said:


> Can i see your enclosure for these babies? I'm really wanting to copy some. Lol


Mine are rather boring atm as they are burrow only breeding cohabitation at the moment. I also have had a weaker one in seperate enclosure as it was missing limbs and I didnt want it getting munched off of others. I will take some photos and post up soon but both are very standard. If you are using for display then Glass tank and decor is sweet.


----------



## Ramil (Jan 6, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Mine are rather boring atm as they are burrow only breeding cohabitation at the moment. I also have had a weaker one in seperate enclosure as it was missing limbs and I didnt want it getting munched off of others. I will take some photos and post up soon but both are very standard. If you are using for display then Glass tank and decor is sweet.


I currently have an acrylic glass enclosure waiting for her. But I want it to be beautiful just like her. Lol


----------



## viper69 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ramil said:


> Also, at this size, When she molts, how many days should I wait before I feed her again?


There is no specific time to feed. You wait until the fangs are black, that's it. As they do burrow, the best way to make sure  it is safe to feed them is by observing their behavior. Balfouri will usually come out of their burrow when they are very hungry post-molt. I've never waited a specific amount of time to feed any T, I believe that to be a potentially dangerous method for your pet.

Learning your pet's behavior is far more interesting and safer in my opinion than using a set amount of time.



Ramil said:


> Does 5 days sounds right or should I extend it?


See above.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Jan 6, 2017)

Ramil said:


> Yay! Lemme see, lemme see!


Here is the 3 communal enclosure when I first set it up. It's got 4 inches of substrate and two big hides. The plants give good web opportunity.






Here it is after being webbed up and them digging large burrows.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ramil (Jan 6, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Here is the 3 communal enclosure when I first set it up. It's got 4 inches of substrate and two big hides. The plants give good web opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! It looks really great! I wish mine would be like this lol.


----------



## Ramil (Jan 6, 2017)

viper69 said:


> There is no specific time to feed. You wait until the fangs are black, that's it. As they do burrow, the best way to make sure  it is safe to feed them is by observing their behavior. Balfouri will usually come out of their burrow when they are very hungry post-molt. I've never waited a specific amount of time to feed any T, I believe that to be a potentially dangerous method for your pet.
> 
> Learning your pet's behavior is far more interesting and safer in my opinion than using a set amount of time.
> 
> ...


Okay! Will check his fangs. But it was always black for me lol.


----------

